# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Developing Multithreaded Applications >  anything coming for VB.Net/C#

## dglienna

With the new parallel classes built into VS2010, it should be easier to create concurrent tasks.  Any tools out there to help us?

----------


## Tersteeg

The team at Intel is very excited about the recent release of Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 which for the very first time includes built in new parallelism capabilities. On of the most significant advancement in the area of parallel application development and Intel® Parallel Studio is Concurrency Runtime layer (ConcRT) Resource Manager. "The ConcRT Resource Manager is an abstraction over the hardware that allows vendors like Microsoft and Intel (OpenMP, TBB) to program at a higher layer and compose these platforms, as well as coming up with one set of concepts for providing parallel code such as tasks, task groups and so forth."

You can learn more about the ConcRT at http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/s...rt-on-ums.aspx

Here is a great place to start learning more about Parallel Studio:
http://software.intel.com/en-us/inte...l-studio-home/

More thoughts and insight about Parallel Studio and MS Visual Studio can be found at:
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blog...o-2010-launch/

You can also learn all about the new Concurrency Visualizer and Apply Parallel Patterns with the .NET Framework 4 at:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/conc...y/default.aspx

----------


## dglienna

Thanks.  I'll look into them.

----------


## dvyukov

Tersteeg , ConcRT is a native API, it's of no help in the VB.Net/C# world.
Intel Parallel Studio is also targeted at native world.

VB.Net/C# developer may take a look at Task Parallel Library (TPL), PLINQ (Parallel LINQ), perhaps F#.

----------


## dvyukov

Start here:
Parallel Computing with Managed Code
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/conc.../ee851578.aspx

----------


## Tersteeg

Thank you dvyukov.

----------

